# temper tantrums on a 3d course



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 17, 2012)

Today on a 3d course I saw a guy just blow up and thru his bow. What's everyone's take on this? To add to the matter their was kids around. Is this ok?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course it is.... depends on how hard he threw it, and only if he throw it at the target and hit the 12 ring. Everybody knows it was the bow's fault, it always is.....

I've never thrown mine, even as bad as I've shot the last couple of times.  

Things happen though. I did break a 9 iron shaft around my neck when I was a LOT  younger...lol. Felt pretty foolish too. 
Maybe he was having a really bad day....


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 17, 2012)

*Obsession takeover !  LOL*

They need an Obsession bow. It shoots so good you probably wont need to give it the frisbee test. 
Its tougher than an EverReady battery anyways.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 17, 2012)

WOW now that is a way to help out the sport. Not. But love to seen that I needed a good laugh today when I set my sight on 36 and should have put it on 26. Well should have just threw my the sight.


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 17, 2012)

hound dog said:


> WOW now that is a way to help out the sport. Not. But love to seen that I needed a good laugh today when I set my sight on 36 and should have put it on 26. Well should have just threw my the sight.



 x2  with kids around


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to see this a lot up north - in my opinion, if your nerves/temper are that far gone, time to take a vacation, switch classes, something, but it's not cool.


----------



## abhunter (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not to be tolerated  in NGA circuit. 
Its covered in our rules under Unsportsmanlike conduct.


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2012)

He should of just laid it down on the ground,back away from it.....

And then run up to it and jumped up & down on it >>----->
Well just saying LOLs


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Mar 17, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Today on a 3d course I saw a guy just blow up and thru his bow. What's everyone's take on this? To add to the matter their was kids around. Is this ok?




You seen that too I had a good laugh abt it


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 17, 2012)

i saw it too, and it was more like a hard drop...he didn't THROW IT ANYWHERE.  a good slam tune is good for a bow that's not shooting well, lol!!  why are you always  things up anony??  there were no kids anywhere in sight.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 17, 2012)

Must've been a Hoyt ?  Who was it Johnny ?


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 17, 2012)

mmm don't think so Lee !!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 17, 2012)

I bet it was one of those carbon models and he was just testing the theory!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 17, 2012)

Aint yall ever heard of ground tuning?

I've hummed my release back into my bag but not my bow


----------



## idj3061 (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw it. It was a Bowtech. Just needed a little ground tuning, no big deal.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Mar 17, 2012)

idj3061 said:


> I saw it. It was a Bowtech. Just needed a little ground tuning, no big deal.



Lol


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 17, 2012)

hound dog said:


> WOW now that is a way to help out the sport. Not. But love to seen that I needed a good laugh today when I set my sight on 36 and should have put it on 26. Well should have just threw my the sight.



Did the same thing jody...but shot the target for 30 when I should have shot 40. Thank goodness for long legs lol


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 17, 2012)

So it not a temper tantrum anymore? It just ground tuning? Nice...


----------



## lockhartlauncher (Mar 17, 2012)

I witnessed it! !!! It was ground tunage!!! No kids around I dont think.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 17, 2012)

lol 'ground tuning' 

I saw a guy throw a bow (this was around 1990) at a big shoot in Ohio once.  He was notorious for blaming just about everything in the world for his own bad shooting, and once he had ONE bad shot, the whole day went downhill.

So we get to the target he was on, and it was a big buck 'tunnel' shot in a field. I guessed the yardage wrong, and watched my arrow sail about one inch under the belly on a perfect line.

So I made some angry noises, spun in a circle once, and then gently set my bow down with an arrow to prop it up, looked at the people I was shooting with and said "Hey, the darn thing was expensive...." 

I got a good laugh out of it. If I shoot bad, I shoot bad. If equipment fails, it failed. Ranting, raving, ground tuning, arrow attitude adustments against handy trees, none if that will help. The shot is done. 

Which is why I don't golf. You get more than one shot at the hole, which means WAY more frustration.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Mar 17, 2012)

I completely understand him throwing his bow. If I had to shoot with that bunch of goobers he shoots with I would probably want to throw something too!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 18, 2012)

idj3061 said:


> I saw it. It was a Bowtech. Just needed a little ground tuning, no big deal.



Hours later, I'm still laughing about 'ground tuning...'


----------



## idj3061 (Mar 18, 2012)

j_hughes113 said:


> I completely understand him throwing his bow. If I had to shoot with that bunch of goobers he shoots with I would probably want to throw something too!!!



Lol.


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 18, 2012)

Just for the record, if anyone was watching me today I didn't throw my release, it slipped out of my hand thats why the arrow went through the trees!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 18, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Just for the record, if anyone was watching me today I didn't throw my release, it slipped out of my hand thats why the arrow went through the trees!



I seen someone do that today and it was not you.


----------



## sb420 (Mar 18, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Today on a 3d course I saw a guy just blow up and thru his bow. What's everyone's take on this? To add to the matter their was kids around. Is this ok?



It's my bow.  I paid for it. I'll throw it ,or anything else I want to do with it. May not have been what YOU would have done but I'm not YOU. It was a bowtech specialist for those of you wondering  if I break it I'll buy another one!!!!It wasn't the bows fault it was my fault and the way I choose to deal with my anger is my choice !!!!but I'm sure everything YOU do is the correct way!!  By the way my name is SHAWN BEEBE. And yours ????sorry I forgot your anonymous!!!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 18, 2012)

BUT it's not YOUR course... And I'm sorry that u have that out look oh life...


----------



## willholl79 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ground tuning, lol.


----------



## blackout (Mar 18, 2012)

j_hughes113 said:


> I completely understand him throwing his bow. If I had to shoot with that bunch of goobers he shoots with I would probably want to throw something too!!!



Yeah I hear thats a rough crowd to shoot with!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope some good comes out of this.


----------



## 450yardbuck (Mar 18, 2012)

We are all have bad tempers.  But to each his own.  Only a select few have what it takes to be part of the group.  If I new who ananomous was I would know if he had what it takes. Hard to believe a man would talk about anonther mans actions and hide his identity.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys know he was there, figure it out. Cant be too hard, he has finally given a clue.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yea tell em water med! You the man!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2012)

Ya`ll take it to a PM, gentlemen. No more of this on the open forum.


----------

